# Bat house plans



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

My 4 yrear old son and I would like to build some bat houses. I have looked on line but all of the plans seem a bit complicated given the tools that I have on hand. Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hunter go to TSC and check out the ones they have, this will give you some ideas. They're quite simple in design.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Check these plans out:

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/wildlife/ndblinds/smallbat.htm

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/wildlife/ndblinds/johnbat.htm

http://www.eparks.org/pdf/batbox.pdf

http://www.batguys.com/resources/suburban-bat-house-plans.html

The fourth link looks pretty cool. I made two of the ones in the second link but I only have one up at the moment and I'm not sure if it's getting any use.

Hope this helps


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

http://www.batconservation.org/content/buildyourown.htm


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

+1
I bought some of this heavy plastic netting from their website that you staple down before closing up the bathouse permanently. It gives the bats something to cling to when landing and climbing into the box and it's easier than cutting grooves.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Do not get discouraged if it takes some time to get bats in the house. My first one was up for almost 4 years before they moved in.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

I bought a bathouse already assembled. It says it could take up to 3 years for them to use it. Also said to paint it black with non toxic paint. Helps it retain heat which the bats like for their young. I already had a few bats flying around my backyard every night so I hope they find the house and use it.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

ONEIDABOW1 said:


> +1
> I bought some of this heavy plastic netting from their website that you staple down before closing up the bathouse permanently. It gives the bats something to cling to when landing and climbing into the box and it's easier than cutting grooves.


When I build mine I go to the hardware store and asked for some old window screen, and they give me the stuff.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

UNCLE AL said:


> When I build mine I go to the hardware store and asked for some old window screen, and they give me the stuff.


 Hey, Just trying to support the conservation group...


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Got 2 built, just need to hang them. 4 year old son thinks that bats will be in the the night that we hang em thuogh  We did put some plastic screen in them for the bats to hang on. Have not painted them, thought the smell would keep them away. Will check more into this. Thanks for the help all!


----------



## stuck on the line (Sep 21, 2008)

my cousin has 2 bat houses and man:SHOCKED:they pour out of those things right around dusk. If i talk to him soon i'll ask him the plans he used to build them


----------



## Dano73 (Feb 3, 2007)

If you add some bat droppings to your new bat houses they seem to move in a lot faster.
the bees will also move in real quick so keep an eye out for them , the bats will steer clear of a bee infested house..


----------

